# Despard



## Shockdoc

So how many guys here still alive actually installed these devices. The idea was good since you could form any combination of individual devices in a single gang box. I'm sure box fill was a problem.


----------



## Dennis Alwon

I have never installed despard devices- just ripped them out.


----------



## MDShunk

I have used the momentary style on new low voltage systems. You can get 12 switches in a 4-gang box.


----------



## crazymurph

New installation, no. Have done some replacements. Would rather tear them out and go with new.


----------



## user4818

MDShunk said:


> I have used the momentary style on new low voltage systems. You can get 12 switches in a 4-gang box.


Only Marc would be able to say he did something as weird as that. :laughing:


----------



## JohnR

I actually installed a few of those early in my apprenticeship.

The box fill is the same as a single device as the code uses the term " For each yoke or strap con-
taining one or more devices or equipment,
". It doesn't matter how many switches or outlets you can fit on the yoke.


----------



## TWYN

I ripped em out of a house about a month ago.


----------



## 8V92TA

The ones that had the pilot light were kind of cool. Haven't seen one in years.


----------



## Jono89

You guys don't use these in the states?


----------



## Louieb

Mark was it early low voltage switching and the relays they operated were huge solenoid type relays, I saw that system in a huge high end house from the late seventies


----------



## retiredsparktech

Jono89 said:


> You guys don't use these in the states?
> 
> View attachment 12645


I saw them mis-used, instead of properly installed. I discovered they were installed using the BX armor as a neutral return, usually in the bathroom.


----------



## Cletis

I install
Despards all
The time


----------



## backstay

Cletis said:


> I install
> Despards all
> The time


Of course you do!


----------



## RICK BOYD

*http://www.kyledesigns.com/category/11_home_decor.1_switchplates.width_despards/*

http://www.kyledesigns.com/category/11_home_decor.1_switchplates.width_despards/


----------



## don_resqcapt19

I have installed them many years ago. Are they still made?


----------



## mbednarik

RICK BOYD said:


> http://www.kyledesigns.com/category/11_home_decor.1_switchplates.width_despards/


its only $20 a switch, ill jump right on that. They look terrible and cobbled together, like the gangable device plates.


----------



## cortez

Jono89 said:


> You guys don't use these in the states?
> 
> View attachment 12645


They are ubiquitous in older washrooms here. 

When upgrading to a GFI, usually means cutting and fitting a bigger box. Lots of fun. 

Some customers want cheapest way possible so conduit and new box and metal cover over the wall is usually cheapest (legal here). Inspectors don't like exposed metal boxes with plastic covers.


----------



## RICK BOYD

how about a gfi breaker ?

They are ubiquitous in older washrooms here. 

When upgrading to a GFI, usually means cutting and fitting a bigger box. Lots of fun. 

Some customers want cheapest way possible so conduit and new box and metal cover over the wall is usually cheapest (legal here). Inspectors don't like exposed metal boxes with plastic covers.[/quote]


----------



## airfieldsparky

Peter D said:


> Only Marc would be able to say he did something as weird as that. :laughing:


We did a library a while back with low voltage lighting controls, if I remember correctly we were putting as many as 10 push button style switches in a 2 gang. Really looks nice when it's done.


----------



## cortez

RICK BOYD said:


> how about a gfi breaker ?
> 
> They are ubiquitous in older washrooms here.
> 
> When upgrading to a GFI, usually means cutting and fitting a bigger box. Lots of fun.
> 
> Some customers want cheapest way possible so conduit and new box and metal cover over the wall is usually cheapest (legal here). Inspectors don't like exposed metal boxes with plastic covers.


[/quote] 

Where there is a breaker box this is the best solution. But in Chicago fuse boxes are grandfathered in unless a renovation requires a permit in which case the electrical department may demand up grades to 2002 (last large code change) standards and a breaker box, dedicated circuits, gfi ect.. 

Many times it is the Homeowners Insurance company that require GFI in the kitchen, washroom and utility room.


----------

